# Chris Crawford?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The Philadelphia 76ers have announced that free agent forward Chris Crawford will work out for the team on Wednesday, July 20.
> 
> The 6-9, 235-pound Crawford has spent his entire career with the Atlanta Hawks. He appeared in 56 games in 2003-04, averaging 10.2 points and 3.1 rebounds per game. He missed the entire 2004-05 season after suffering a knee injury in the preseason.


LINK

According to some reports if he proves to be healthy after missing last season, the Sixers will sign him. If they got Crawford for an inexpensive contract, and had him as a reserve, I have no problem. If he's the only guy they're bringing in, that's where I have a problem.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I hope this isn't Billy King's answer to the Nets getting SAR and the Cavs signing Larry Hughes/Donyell Marshall. Like you said, I'd have no problem signing him if he comes cheap.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I have to believe at most Crawford gets the LLE. I wouldn't be surprised to see him playing for the minimum, it's not like teams are going crazy for his services.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Guess who fills Josh Davis's role.

Cmon, we need big moves not these little bottom feeder ones if this team is going to go anywhere. I hope Iverson is in BK's office right now giving him hell for all these missed opportunities.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If he's filling Josh Davis' role, then I'm happy, as long as he's getting paid little money. I think Chris Crawford, even if he's playing on one leg, is better than Josh Davis.

Hopefully this means Josh Davis can make a living off of having basketball camps in Wyoming that have to be cancelled because no one wants to come. 

My dream is still for them to work a sign and trade for Radmanovic. I actually would have something nice to say about what this team is doing, even if only for a moment.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> If he's filling Josh Davis' role, then I'm happy, as long as he's getting paid little money. I think Chris Crawford, even if he's playing on one leg, is better than Josh Davis.
> 
> Hopefully this means Josh Davis can make a living off of having basketball camps in Wyoming that have to be cancelled because no one wants to come.
> 
> My dream is still for them to work a sign and trade for Radmanovic. I actually would have something nice to say about what this team is doing, even if only for a moment.


 I would agree


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Chris Crawford can not stay healthy, he's a glass man. If they bring him in, it will be for the league minimum. If that is the case, then it is hard to get excited or PO'd at the move.. if it is for anymore money, then Wow.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Billy King: Hi Chris, I was thinking about adding you to the Sixers organization. I think the skills you bring to the table would help our team out tremndously.

Chris Crawford: Great, I would play for the minimum.

Billy King: Because you are so enthusiastic about playing for our team. We are prepared to offer you a 5 year 9 million dollar contract.

Chris Crawford: Great!!!! *mumbles under breath* What an idiot!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's the problem with Crawford. He's very athletic and a good shooter, but he can't stay healthy for nothing. I bet you if he was playing on one year contracts, he'd be as healthy as can be.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Billy King: Hi Chris, I was thinking about adding you to the Sixers organization. I think the skills you bring to the table would help our team out tremndously.
> 
> Chris Crawford: Great, I would play for the minimum.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA









Phanatic, what do you think we could send to Seattle for Vladimir?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> At one time, Chris Crawford had two perfectly good knees and, by his memory, a 90-mph fastball, an imposing weapon for a 6-9 pitcher who made it as far as Class A in baseball's minor leagues.
> 
> His knees, both surgically repaired after tearing both anterior cruciate ligaments within the last 4 years, are in seemingly decent shape. He can't be certain, though, whether he still has the velocity on his fastball.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Seattle has almost no shot at landing Radman and they know it. The contract offer is just a courtesy, cuz Radman sure ain't gonna start over Lewis.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Seattle has almost no shot at landing Radman and they know it. The contract offer is just a courtesy, cuz Radman sure ain't gonna start over Lewis.


There's always the chance he plays for the Qualifying offer and becomes an unrestricted free agent like Stromile Swift did last season.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I've never once seen this guy play, but from his stats from two seasons ago it seems he is a decent scorer. I guess it can't any worse than Josh Davis right?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> I've never once seen this guy play, but from his stats from two seasons ago it seems he is a decent scorer. I guess it can't any worse than Josh Davis right?


He is a good shooter, and he was helping Atlanta two seasons ago, but sadly he went injured again in last season... He is injury prone, but it worth to sign him for the minimum, there is no doubt about it

Speaking about less important moves, I have two ideas:

trade Mckie to Dallas for Abdul-Wahad, and trade Ollie and Michael Bradley to Houston for Moochie Norris.

Why?

Philadelphia: Tariq Abdul-Wahad have a better contract than Mckie since it expires after next season, 76ers save some millions and use Tariq as a defensive SF/SG in garbage minutes. Moochie is worst than Ollie, but his contract also helps too, with a team option next season, that can be declined.

Houston: Michael Bradley isn't a bad player, he can help a still weak in PF position (even with Stro) Rockets team. Ollie is a way better than Moochie.

Dallas: Even getting a bigger contract, Dallas get a useful experienced player, which can play SF, SG and even some PG. Good defender, is better to have him than Tariq, which they weren't using...


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Billy King: Hi Chris, I was thinking about adding you to the Sixers organization. I think the skills you bring to the table would help our team out tremndously.
> 
> Chris Crawford: Great, I would play for the minimum.
> 
> ...


*LOL* Beez, this is classic. I was actually going to type something similar but you beat me to it.


----------

